# Adopted my first pit.. Questions!



## DIAM0ND. (Aug 21, 2012)

Well, to start off I adopted the newest dog in our family to join the German Shepherd/Chow-Chow, Pug/Jack Russel, and American Bull Dog already at our house. I got her at the local humane society, and they said she came in as a stray to the information I got on her was minimal..

The paperwork states "Pitbull/Terrier", she was 39 lbs when I got her and is a little over a year now and has maybe gained 4-5 lbs.. I would guess she is just over 40 lbs. I have a couple pics I was wondering if just by looking at her anyone might have a better idea of her bloodline if at all possible.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Visual verification of her bloodline is absolutely impossible without knowing where she came from. You will more then likely get this answer from everyone.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

No idea without a ped, but wow she's beautiful!!!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Yeah without a pedigree u'll never know what blood is in ur dog. Love her for what she is, ur adorabull american shelter dog! I have one too and he's my everything!


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

ya good luck guessing that one ..... if i had to wager a buck I would say staffy .... prolly lose my buck though


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

^what they said-- visual ID is no good, without a pedigree, there is no way to tell. That being said-- OMG HOW GORGEOUS!! A nice rescue is always awesome. She looks healthy and happy.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I agree with the others! And wow she is one stunning girl!


----------

